# Puppy hair be-gone!!! LOL She looks sooo different!



## Lene

She's beautiful... and her coat will be so much easier to look after...


----------



## Lea

She's adorable! Murphy goes for his spring/summer cut in 2 weeks. 

I love Lou's style.

Is "Lou" short for "Louise? Or is it straight up pretty girl "Lou"? :dancing:


----------



## Angl

She's such a beauty. You can see her definition now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2719

Oh I really like that style. You will be so pleased with it, so easy to care for. When my darling Nikkabrik was still alive we always had her in that clip.....

Be prepared to be asked, all the time, "What kind of Dog is that?" Poodles look so athletic in this clip.


----------



## Lou

Thank you all for the responses!! 

Lea, Her name is Lealou,
( sounds like Leeloo but spelled differently) 
But she goes by Lou hehehe 

Here is one more I just took, shows her profile... And yes Im looking foward to not having to deal with the absurd mating! Haha

I love just love her !


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh My! She looks sooo different! But 'GOOD' different cuz she's pretty!


----------



## Lou

She is sleeping 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh My! She looks sooo different! But 'GOOD' different cuz she's pretty!


 it grows back...hehehhe couldn't deal with coat change anymore, I brushed her every day and it was still mating, Im sure she is way more comfortable without the mats.. She will be fluffy again soon :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

TLP said:


> Oh I really like that style. You will be so pleased with it, so easy to care for. When my darling Nikkabrik was still alive we always had her in that clip.....
> 
> Be prepared to be asked, all the time, "What kind of Dog is that?" Poodles look so athletic in this clip.


Your poodle is beautiful!! 
They already ask me every time LOL Because of her different fluffy coat people didnt know what breed she was either hehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Milo :)

Wow, she looks so different.

What a beautiful girl.

Poodles are truly so versatile!


----------



## julietcr1

She looks so grown up now! Sushi is next, I keep him in the short retreiver cut all summer because of tics and thistle, we have both arround here, can`t wait to see his nice muscles.


----------



## Milo :)

I have a question..
Is it necessary to shave down a poodle when the adult hair starts coming in? I've had a poodle before, but she was already an adult when I got her.

Is it because of the matting?


----------



## Lou

julietcr1 said:


> She looks so grown up now! Sushi is next, I keep him in the short retreiver cut all summer because of tics and thistle, we have both arround here, can`t wait to see his nice muscles.


Thanks! Please post pictures of Sushi here! You know I'm one of his biggest fans LOL Cant wait to see 'em  It may help inspire me to figure out what length of coat to keep and the retriever clip thing which I'm not very familiar with, would be great to see


----------



## Lou

Milo :) said:


> I have a question..
> Is it necessary to shave down a poodle when the adult hair starts coming in? I've had a poodle before, but she was already an adult when I got her.
> 
> Is it because of the matting?


My personal experience... ABSOLUTELY! Unless you show your dogs, you have to keep in the the show clip for the ring, I would assume. But I brushed Lou every day and still the adult hair growing underneath the puppy hair (two different textures) just got all tangled and matted no matter what... but like I said some people manage to pull through it without having to shave them down. My husband/his close family has had poodles in his entire life , Lou is his 6th and he shaved each one down. 
Hope to hear other PF members's opinions on this...


----------



## Lea

Lou said:


> Thank you all for the responses!!
> 
> Lea, Her name is Lealou,
> ( sounds like Leeloo but spelled differently)
> But she goes by Lou hehehe
> 
> Here is one more I just took, shows her profile... And yes Im looking foward to not having to deal with the absurd mating! Haha
> 
> I love just love her !
> View attachment 46986


"LEAlou"! Adorable! Just like my name, LEA! Lol


----------



## Lou

Lea said:


> "LEAlou"! Adorable! Just like my name, LEA! Lol


Thank you dear! It is a great name isn't it?! lol :-D


----------



## outwest

NOW you are getting there! Just a little poof on the head and a little poof on the tail and she is good to go. LOL. Just kidding. I think she looks terrific. She kind of looks like a chesapeake Bay retriever, in a poodly sort of way.


----------



## Ellyisme

She looks much more comfortable! I'm happy she's happy. 

(Hibbert hasn't seen these picture, I promise. He's asleep on the floor. ;-) )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

Lou said:


> My personal experience... ABSOLUTELY! Unless you show your dogs, you have to keep in the the show clip for the ring, I would assume. But I brushed Lou every day and still the adult hair growing underneath the puppy hair (two different textures) just got all tangled and matted no matter what... but like I said some people manage to pull through it without having to shave them down. My husband/his close family has had poodles in his entire life , Lou is his 6th and he shaved each one down.
> Hope to hear other PF members's opinions on this...


Jazz is starting to matt. He is 10 months old. The handler brushed him out thoroughly. He was matt free when I picked him up yesterday in the middle of the day. Tonight I noticed he had some matts in his neck hair. I spent a good 30 minutes brushing his neck out. Tomorrow I am giving him a bath and putting loads of conditioner on him, but yes, coat change is wicked. They can matt in one day.


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> NOW you are getting there! Just a little poof on the head and a little poof on the tail and she is good to go. LOL. Just kidding. I think she looks terrific. She kind of looks like a chesapeake Bay retriever, in a poodly sort of way.


Yay!!! I was anxiously waiting for your comment hehehehe Thank u, she actually looks kinda poodly doesnt she? Heheheh I'm going to look that breed u mentioned up  Now it will all grow from scratch, will be easier to care for and she is already not panting like she was before, she always seemed warm... Poor baby..
Im happy to hear you say "terrific", makes me feel like a proud momma 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Ellyisme said:


> She looks much more comfortable! I'm happy she's happy.
> 
> (Hibbert hasn't seen these picture, I promise. He's asleep on the floor. ;-) )
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HAHA!! yes! dont let him see her naked!! LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza

Ok now you have me thinking. Are toys coats different? I didn't notice a coat change so much. Neither of my girls have had matts on their body thought Poppy has had them in her long tail hairs. I was looking at a harness at the groomers the other day and she advised against using a harness for walking. Said they cause big matts under their arms. So I put that idea aside.
BTW Lou looks lovely. That is just what my DH wants in a dog.


----------



## outwest

Alright Qarza! Now you need to go buy a standard poodle and shave him or her like Lou. You will get the poodle and your husband will get his dog.  My husband loves our big boy. Toys sometimes have much softer, finer coats. A poodle coat is supposed to have a dense wirey feel. Those are the types of coats that matt during coat change, but not so much after the change is all through. 

Lou, she really does look pretty. She has such a nice face. It really is easy to care for them when they are short.


----------



## Qarza

Ha Ha. We travel too much and adding a big Standard to two toys and two cats in our wagon, people would know we are mad. As it is when we travel we have an overnight bag each and the vehicle is filled with the pets requirements. If we fly, we have once flown with four cages. Now we can put the dogs together so flying can be 3 cages now. A standard is just a dream......&#55357;&#56493;


----------



## PaperBeau

Aww Lou looks like she'll be a lot more comfortable in the summer now, and it will grow back! Whisky's hair is growing at about a cm a month I think, on his legs, which is slower than his body I believe. I want to go a lot shorter on his body but the 'man' of the house isn't sure - I think he likes Whisky looking cute - his little baby


----------



## Carley's Mom

You'll get used to that easy coat and before long Lou will be sporting a huge TK , slick nose and a pom on the end of the tail. Love her!


----------



## julietcr1

Sushi before in the "Lou Look" and after in his "summer retriever cut". It doesn't show on the picture but I used a no 7 on his body so it is really short.


----------



## Lou

julietcr1 said:


> Sushi before in the "Lou Look" and after in his "summer retriever cut". It doesn't show on the picture but I used a no 7 on his body so it is really short.


Oh my, that second picture is just soooo beautiful!! I think I'm going to have to "copy" Sushi's look for a while... I will add a few things of my own so Its nor plagiarism hahaha Sushi is wonderful! Thanks for sharing  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Carley's Mom said:


> You'll get used to that easy coat and before long Lou will be sporting a huge TK , slick nose and a pom on the end of the tail. Love her!


Haha !! I still LOVE the "Lou look" hehehe I may just keep it a bit shorter  hubby would kill me if Lou had poms hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I LOVE poodles in this clip! Vegas is in it right now, too!


----------



## schpeckie

My girls are off for their haircuts today - I left it too long and now they look like little "black sheep"!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Lou

Please post pictures with the haircuts!! :-D


----------



## Lou

I wonder if any breeders, or people that are educated and know a lot about poodles.. could give me an honest opinion on Lou's poodleness... (now that we can actually see her LOL) I'm just curious to know if she is a good example of the breed and her faults .. I'm not ever going to show her but I'm just curious, because to me she is wonderfully gorgeous, but have u ever heard of a mom that thinks her baby is not the most beautiful baby in the world? It won't change anything, but I'd like to know! :-D :itsme: :act-up:


----------



## Lou

one more picture of sleeping beauty


----------



## Sapphire-Light

So sweet! and she does look very different 

Is great that the matted coat change is gone, that is a nightmare to manage XD


----------



## Lou

FUNNY COLLAGE! haha! Same dog? Mmmmm..... not sure..

Yes!! same puppy .. Miss *Lou*








[/url] Lou before-buffalo-after-shavedpoodle by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## outwest

I think she has an unusually cute, expressive face. She smiles! I can see her smile with her face shorter, but she looks cute with a fuzzy face, too. The fun of having a poodle is you can play with their haircuts and do whatever you want. The hair always grows! She is such a nice, rich color that she looks great short. Poodles with conformation that isn't the best look better with more hair.I think she is a nice poodle looks wise. Anybody would be proud to show her off. No matter what her haircut is, Lou is going to be an attention getter because of that look in her eyes. It makes people melt.

You can read the illustrated standard poodle guide to see what perfect conformation is. I am not sure I entirely agree with the standard, but I don't think anybody does, but it is the best we have and better than many breeds standards.
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/illstand.htm


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> I think she has an unusually cute, expressive face. She smiles! I can see her smile with her face shorter, but she looks cute with a fuzzy face, too. The fun of having a poodle is you can play with their haircuts and do whatever you want. The hair always grows! She is such a nice, rich color that she looks great short. Poodles with conformation that isn't the best look better with more hair.I think she is a nice poodle looks wise. Anybody would be proud to show her off. No matter what her haircut is, Lou is going to be an attention getter because of that look in her eyes. It makes people melt.


Awww... Thanks so much for your kinds words!  I've always thought that she smiles LOL
Lou looks at me sometimes and I swear she is laughing heheheh :dance2:

And you know I'm a big fan of your poodles too.. I have been accompanying both their "52 weeks" and can't wait for the next picture every time


----------



## Lou

The best puppy hug ever!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

<3 I love my baby Lou


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I cant stop taking pictures! Well... That has always been the case LOL


I'm cold!! I'm hairless !! 
She didnt stay under the blanket, but it sure looked cute 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji

So it helps to shave them down when they are doing a coat change? Shelton is almost two years old now but as of late he has been matting like Crazy and I wasn't sure why. His coat is a mix of adult and puppy coat right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLynn

Gryphon's puppy hair has also been removed...

Except for his tk/ears/tail pom which I did not have the heart to part with.

Now he looks ultra silly <3


----------



## faerie

i like her clean face. she's so cute and poodly.


----------



## AngelsMommy

Lou always looks so cute, but please make sure to be careful in the sun! I have had a short coated poodle get sunburned and it was not good! She was my red mini and she suffered. I was young at the time and had no idea the she would burn but she did. So make sure to keep sun exposure down or use sun screen to protect Lou! She will thank you! 

I love all of the cute pics with the short transition cuts! Too cute! All of you!


----------



## Lou

MaryLynn said:


> Gryphon's puppy hair has also been removed...
> 
> Except for his tk/ears/tail pom which I did not have the heart to part with.
> 
> Now he looks ultra silly <3
> 
> (...)


Gorgeous! I wanted to leave her tail and ears long so she would look more girly... but I will do it next time, I wanted to just start from scratch! I can already feel her coat is soooooo soft, exactly like *velvet*! its amazing! And so much shinier


----------



## Lou

AngelsMommy said:


> Lou always looks so cute, but please make sure to be careful in the sun! I have had a short coated poodle get sunburned and it was not good! She was my red mini and she suffered. I was young at the time and had no idea the she would burn but she did. So make sure to keep sun exposure down or use sun screen to protect Lou! She will thank you!
> 
> I love all of the cute pics with the short transition cuts! Too cute! All of you!


Thanks so much dear! I really appreciate any and all advice! She doesnt stay in the sun much, she gets warm, she prefers the shade ;-) and also being an apricot I limit the exposure to direct sunlight, so her coat doesn't get damaged, I hear they can fade badly and look dull from too much sun, in the yard she plays and runs then lays down in the shade. Thanks again!!


----------



## Lou

faerie said:


> i like her clean face. she's so cute and poodly.


Thanks! I wondered if she looked poodly, because I had never seen "her" before because of all the hair, and I like to know she is a true poodle, even though I like to keep her fluffy :-D


----------



## Lou

I water bottle inside 2 socks tied up! she loooooooves it! crinkle crinkle fun fun fun 
(removed cap and ring) 
And the pink ball is definitely a favorite! she plays with it everyday!

I love her eyes in the first and last picture 









[/url] Lou toys collage by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## julietcr1

I love the picture no 6, the one where Lou is holding her pink ball looking at you, she is talking to you with her eyes!


----------



## Lou

Thanks! It's easier to see if you click to enlarge the picture, I agree her eyes speak to me!
I think number one shows her eyes well too


----------



## kukukachoo

Oh my gosh- no way! I cannot believe Lou's got short hair! She's a cutie in any cut but I never thought Id see her without fluff. 

I'm thinking coat change must really be the beast people say it is if Lou's mommy cut it off! LOL! 

(Both my spoos were adopted adults so I've never experienced it.)

Lou looks great


----------



## Mel

Lou looks great  Though I do love the fluff also. 

Coat change is a beast. Sandy seems to be coat changing almost everywhere except for her topknot ...seems like everytime I turn around it has a new mat. I've thought she was going threw coat change before but it was nothing like it's now. Before she would get a small mat but now it seems like all the underhair wants to connect. Brushing/Combing takes me alot longer now. :afraid:


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> Oh my gosh- no way! I cannot believe Lou's got short hair! She's a cutie in any cut but I never thought Id see her without fluff.
> 
> I'm thinking coat change must really be the beast people say it is if Lou's mommy cut it off! LOL!
> 
> (Both my spoos were adopted adults so I've never experienced it.)
> 
> Lou looks great


haha a lot of people said that they were really surprised! heheheheh It will grow back, and yes coat change was soooooooooo difficult with Lou, her ears got shaved off in 1 piece. I'm serious, and I swear I brush her every day, but the adult hair growing underneath the puppy hair (different textures) got matted at the skin, very near the skin, the brush wouldnt go through that and I thought it was... whew! she will be fluffy again soon, and I'm amazed at the new hair that is coming in, its really beautiful


----------



## Lou

Mel said:


> Lou looks great  Though I do love the fluff also.
> 
> Coat change is a beast. Sandy seems to be coat changing almost everywhere except for her topknot ...seems like everytime I turn around it has a new mat. I've thought she was going threw coat change before but it was nothing like it's now. Before she would get a small mat but now it seems like all the underhair wants to connect. Brushing/Combing takes me alot longer now. :afraid:


yes! exactly all the underhair got matted, like it _looked_ beautiful , but near the skin all the hair were matting at the roots


----------



## Lou

I love her "pointy" muzzle! I had never seen it before with all the hair .. Mmmm This could mean...
I dont know... I never thought I would have Lou with a smooth shaved face... I wonder if that's where this is heading (?) LOL!! The wheels are turning I'm considering it.. I miss the "Lou look" but, she looks so elegant shaved!
Outwest don't get too excited yet!!! It's just a thought!! Hahaha 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Miss " royal elegant lookin' " Lou 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MTWaggin

Clippers are indeed wonderful things when that puppy coat starts to change. She looks lovely and probably did the after clip zoomie too?


----------



## Lou

MTWaggin said:


> Clippers are indeed wonderful things when that puppy coat starts to change. She looks lovely and probably did the after clip zoomie too?


Thanks!! What's the after clip zoomie?


----------



## Lou

i'm so glad we got her shaved all the way down. Her coat is coming in so beautifully. It's a different and nicer texture, the color is gorgeous and it's shinny!

woot woot adult coat!


----------



## Lou

look at that face! I love her pointy muzzle.. Soon I won't be able to see that very much because it's going to be all fluffy  So let's save this picture for when I miss that elegant face! 







[/url] Lou profile beauty shaved by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kukukachoo

super cute shot!


----------



## Lou

Thanks dear!! So here is one more :-D








[/url] Lou beautiful de lado shaved by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kukukachoo

awww, she's a long, lean girl isn't she! i wonder how much she will be filling out here soon.


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> awww, she's a long, lean girl isn't she! i wonder how much she will be filling out here soon.


She is 26" and 55 lbs. she used to be 58, but she lost a bit of weight, she is eating a bunch again so hopefully she will fill in soon, she is only 11 months old too...

Also she is shaved down to nuthin haha! She will look a little more voluptuous when she gets some fluff back hahahaha


----------



## Qarza

I am sure it is hard convincing strangers who ask what breed is she that she is a pure poodle. Lol. She looks very sleek.


----------



## Lou

Qarza said:


> I am sure it is hard convincing strangers who ask what breed is she that she is a pure poodle. Lol. She looks very sleek.


yesterday a friend of a friend came by, as I opened the door to let her in she said "helloooo what kind of mutt are you?" - i was offended! hahahahahah And I said she is 100% poodle she is just shaved down all the way.... but anyways.... 

does she not look like a poodle to you? I'm curious...
She will get her fluff back soon


----------



## Sapphire-Light

Lou said:


> does she not look like a poodle to you? I'm curious...


Maybe is because of the doodle fad?

Many people think that poodles only come in white and are tiny dogs, so they might think that Lou is a goldendoodle or something, also when the poodles aren't in a more poodle-ish clip people think they are other type of dog, like when they have a furry face, cords, or in your case shaved all over.



And even a part of the people think that the CC clip is natural.

Many persons have asked me if Pompadour's hairstyle is natural (he is in CC clip) other people had told me that he can't be a poodle because "they only come in white"


----------



## Qarza

Oh dear now you have asked me I have to be honest. If I didn't know I would guess she had poodle in her because of the curls. The only std poodle I have ever seen in the flesh was alway clipped the same length all over but the hair was a lot longer and the ears longer so there was no doubt. I think it is the naked ears that confuses me. I just showed the photo to my DH and I asked him if he thought she was a poodle. He said it doesn't look like a poodle. It must be all in the clips. It is how people perceive poodles.


----------



## Qarza

Sapphire-Light said:


> Many persons have asked me if Pompadour's hairstyle is natural (he is in CC clip) other people had told me that he can't be a poodle because "they only come in white"


When I walk my two girls people can understand Poppy being Poodle because she is almost white but they ask what Bridget is mixed with to get her colouring. When I say she is a red they are amazed. No one has seen a red here. They are very unusual.


----------



## Lou

Lou said:


> FUNNY COLLAGE! haha! Same dog? Mmmmm..... not sure..
> 
> Yes!! same puppy .. Miss *Lou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Lou before-buffalo-after-shavedpoodle by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]



Sapphire-Light:
hahahahha they only come in white! awesome! LOL

Yes, people ask me all the time if she is a goldendoodle, I guess it is the color... Also when I let her hair grow really long, people ask me if she had "sheep dog" in her, as you can see on my previous post she had a ton of hair... LOL

Qarza:
You can always be honest!I appreciate it. Yes her ears are shaved down to nuthin too LOL but her hair will grow back soon :-D


----------



## Sapphire-Light

Qarza, here were I live reds are very rare, my handler and vet says that they only have met mine in person.

Aha! I knew about the goldendoodle LOL, have you thought that maybe since you have a now a "blank canvas" wit Lou, for fun you can try to make her something like a miami clip or a lamb, or similar so maybe that way people don't get so confused?


----------



## Lou

First of all. Red poodles are gorgeous! and Id have to agree most people have no idea they even exist

Mmmm... you see my signature? thats the "Lou look" lol, there is even a thread about that. haha! It took me a long time to come up with the perfect haircut that would fit her, its kinda like all one length on the body, the feet are rounded to look like a teddy bear, the face is fluffy and the ears and tail's hair are longer. that's basically it. I believe it makes her look girly and cute, and people don't know what dog she is, but they go bananas about her looks every where I go..ok ok.. now I'm bragging.. hahahahah But it is quite cute in my opinion. I think shaving her down like this is as far as I'm willing to go, the smooth face is gorgeous on every poodle, and i love ALL haircuts, but I like Lou's signature style ;-) That's one of the wonderful things about poodles you have have the best dog in any haircut you want!


----------



## Qarza

I love her fluffy face


----------



## Lou

Qarza said:


> I love her fluffy face


Thank you dear, I miss it  But I'm enjoying the elegant skinny look








[/url] Lou after work out 02 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I agree with you that Lou looks very elegant.........but I still like fluff too! LOL!
It IS kinda nice to see her pretty face though!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> I agree with you that Lou looks very elegant.........but I still like fluff too! LOL!
> It IS kinda nice to see her pretty face though!


Thank you so much!!! <3


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Lou looks great in her short cut! It is so hot here, we have all of our spoos in the short retriever cut except in the winter. Here is Clementine in hers. And, yes, everybody asks what they are, except once in a while someone will surprise me by recognizing them as poodles!


----------



## Lou

Petitpie'sDH said:


> Lou looks great in her short cut! It is so hot here, we have all of our spoos in the short retriever cut except in the winter. Here is Clementine in hers. And, yes, everybody asks what they are, except once in a while someone will surprise me by recognizing them as poodles!


Beautiful!! Its going to be hot here too, so I wont keep
Her hair too long, but it will still be teddy bear-like ;-)


----------



## Sapphire-Light

Lou said:


> First of all. Red poodles are gorgeous! and Id have to agree most people have no idea they even exist
> 
> Mmmm... you see my signature? thats the "Lou look" lol, there is even a thread about that. haha! It took me a long time to come up with the perfect haircut that would fit her, its kinda like all one length on the body, the feet are rounded to look like a teddy bear, the face is fluffy and the ears and tail's hair are longer. that's basically it. I believe it makes her look girly and cute, and people don't know what dog she is, but they go bananas about her looks every where I go..ok ok.. now I'm bragging.. hahahahah But it is quite cute in my opinion. I think shaving her down like this is as far as I'm willing to go, the smooth face is gorgeous on every poodle, and i love ALL haircuts, but I like Lou's signature style ;-) That's one of the wonderful things about poodles you have have the best dog in any haircut you want!



Yeah, that's cool wit poodles.

I prefer a clean face since were I live like 98% of the poodles and poodle mixes have a fluffy face, so here the unique ones are the ones wit the shaved face 

Also the majority of them are mixed, so they have flat muzzles and round skulls so they look a lot like a bichon frise, shih tzu or a cotton, so that's why Pompadour is always wit a clean face. :angel2:

That's another reason when people ask me if he is purebred, they tell me poodles should have a short face and that he is actually a cocker or a schnauzer, lol.


----------



## Lou

Sapphire-Light said:


> Yeah, that's cool wit poodles.
> 
> I prefer a clean face since were I live like 98% of the poodles and poodle mixes have a fluffy face, so here the unique ones are the ones wit the shaved face
> 
> Also the majority of them are mixed, so they have flat muzzles and round skulls so they look a lot like a bichon frise or a cotton, so that's why Pompadour is always wit a clean face. :angel2:
> 
> That's another reason when people ask me if he is purebred, they tell me poodles should have a short face and that he is actually a cocker or a schnauzer, lol.


I never see standard poodles anywhere.. so in any haircut they would catch the eye
Well, you do see doodles...


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

"Hot Toddy" (Parti) and Gabriella (Phantom) in their short retriever cuts. Everybody stops me to ask me what they are, but they also always tell me how beautiful they are.


----------



## Lou

Petitpie'sDH said:


> "Hot Toddy" (Parti) and Gabriella (Phantom) in their short retriever cuts. Everybody stops me to ask me what they are, but they also always tell me how beautiful they are.


oh wow, they are both beautiful, but I have a special spot in my heart for black & white/cream phantoms... can you post more pictures? LUV it !!! :-D


----------



## Sapphire-Light

Petitpie'sDH said:


> "Hot Toddy" (Parti) and Gabriella (Phantom) in their short retriever cuts. Everybody stops me to ask me what they are, but they also always tell me how beautiful they are.


So wit the doodle fad, people ask you if they are a dalma-doodle or a dober-doodle or something like that? :banghead:


----------



## Lou

Sapphire-Light said:


> So wit the doodle fad, people ask you if they are a dalma-doodle or a dober-doodle or something like that? :banghead:


yeah! I wonder too.... that's interesting, because of their patterns... :-D


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Sapphire-Light said:


> So wit the doodle fad, people ask you if they are a dalma-doodle or a dober-doodle or something like that? :banghead:


Most just ask what they are, but some ask if they are labra-doodles. I guess that's the kind of "doodle" they are most familiar with.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Lou said:


> oh wow, they are both beautiful, but I have a special spot in my heart for black & white/cream phantoms... can you post more pictures? LUV it !!! :-D


Gabriella is actually a black and apricot phantom. I'll try to get better pictures of her to post. She is hardest to photograph because it seems like she is either running full speed or stuck to me like glue.


----------



## Lou

Here is Lou looking retriever-like again LOL I just took these in the yard, she was in the shade and far away so the picture quality is poor. But I think she has great posture hehehehe








[/url] Lou beautiful posture yard 2 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


Lou beautiful posture yard by Louthespoo, on Flickr


----------



## tattoogirl73

She's adorable shaved or fluffy. I think I'm going to get tricky shaved off when she's at groomers next now that it's getting warmer. I'm constantly pulling little branches out of her coat because she can't stay out of the hedgerows on walks


----------



## dgnpny

she looks great! i've been considering doing the same thing to my poodle, especially now that the hot weather is upon us! what size blades did you use? did you scissors some areas instead of clipping?


----------



## Lou

dgnpny said:


> she looks great! i've been considering doing the same thing to my poodle, especially now that the hot weather is upon us! what size blades did you use? did you scissors some areas instead of clipping?


A friend from here (Poodle Forum) grooms her = Elyisme I believe is how her PF name is spelled. She is awesome! I know how to create/imagine a haircut, but I don't know anything about grooming/how it's actually done LOL I believe she went with a really really short blade, because she was all matted up, she went down as far as she needed to basically. One length all over, her hair has grown some. On that picture on my previous post she has about 1/4 inch of hair on her. You are welcome to ask Elyisme about the details, 
and I am so happy to hear you like how Lou looks!!! thank u 

I like this look as well, but I'm looking forward to having her back on her signature look. Pictures below  hehehhehehe 
First picture freshly groomed, second picture day-by-day/after-being-rained-on hair LOL








[/url] Lou by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] Sleeping puppy 04 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou

Just took this picture of Lou sittin' pretty! 
Her hair is growing quickly 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou sleeping on my foot


----------



## Lou

Please pet my tummy










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I THINK MAH PUPPEH IS GAWJUZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! heheheh








[/url] Lou face panorama collage by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou gorgeous profile by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Qarza

I think she is too.


----------



## Lou

Qarza said:


> I think she is too.


Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## Lou

I can't stop taking pictures of her.... 








[/url] Lou pensive - window by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou

kong toys are awesome


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou changes color like a chameleon depending on light 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou chillaxing on hubby's pillow 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

